# Babies! WNT Krakatoa x EVLV Brahman NEW PICS



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Veeeery good looking bubs! I expect great things from these guys.  
Born on the 14th.
Here are the ones I left with mom, Krakatoa. One tri, 3 HEAVY splashes, and 1 BEW? It's possible that it's a really really light splash, but I don't think so with how heavy the other splashes are. :? 
I'm not 100% sure what it is, but it'll be much more obvious once the fur comes in.  









Turns out the dad DID carry recessive spotting, but that's okay, as I got several heavy splashes (hopefully one or more is a girl) which is what I want!

Here is the rest of the litter, which I fostered out to another mom, just because I didn't want to euthanize them, and happened to have several mothers who were good for fostering. 








They're all a little smaller than the rest of the litter, but they'll make someone some lovely pets. 

Here are some ASF pups, just to keep your attentions. 









Yay!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> Veeeery good looking bubs! I expect great things from these guys.
> Born on the 14th.
> Yay!


Wow! Great! Congratulations! Your mice would really be able to compete against mine. Keep on the good work. 
Unfortunately there is the pond between us...

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That is a huge compliment Roland! Thank you very much!

Now lets see what we can do about this silly pond. . . :twisted:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

flight should all be free, all the time, and we should be able to bring any animals we want on them....


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of the babies are just packed with solid patches; very, very nice!


----------



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

Gorgeous lil babies, I wish I wasn't this side of the pond!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Updates!

TOO MANY BOYS! :evil:










Tri, dark dark splashed, BEW, all boys









2 medium/heavy splashed, one boy, one girl









3 tris, 2 girls, 1 boy


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

i want the on in last pic that is at the bottom of your pinky, with the white spot on its head  its gorgeous. .. . . they all are!!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh I'd love all three of the males in the first pic, very nice! congrats on the tris


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> TOO MANY BOYS! :evil:


 :lol: Ahh, if you have too many I should come steal one, right, lol.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't worry. I'll take a boy or two off your hands for you.. no problem


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The topmost girl is absolutely fab!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They might be boys but they are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

New pics!

Whole group. The super dark splashed is mine. :>









A Pair for Jenny perhaps? You said you were interested in the nicely type tri-boy, and the tri doe. Here they are together.
Let me know if you're still interested!









The available ones. All bucks, except one splashed doe. Ann Marlowe gets first pick!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, very wild markings! Mixes of markings and 'painted' patches like a bunch of mine on some of these. I like 'em!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I would LOVE to get 1 or 2 from you if I happen to be heading into Mechanicsville  They are so pretty! I don't know that I'll be heading there anytime soon though. If I am, I message you about them..hopefully they'll still be there!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Almost all are gone!
I think there is 1 splashed doe left, one splashed buck, and the Ivory buck.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's what's gone:


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Wish I lived closer to VA. I really like the splashed girl.  You have such nice mice, Rhasputin!


----------

